# Heartbroken and angry. Help appreciated.



## Jguru23 (May 27, 2019)

So I am heartbroken/furious and would appreciate any suggestions. I live in Maine. Had an established lawn, fertilized professionally for several summers, and it looked great. Last year I cut down an enormous oak that was hammering the yard and cars with acorns. Weeks later we had really hot days. Everywhere that tree used to provide shade during part of the day is dead, dead, dead.

That being said I laid several inches of good top soil, put down starter, spread high end Black Beauty seed, placed straw and watered regularly (when I was supposed to). The growth has been junk. I have tried Johnny Green in the past because it's supposed to be to cats pajamas but I can't get it to grow worth a damn. Scotts offers much better coverage.

Here are a few images of the lawn. My question is what can/should I do now? I don't want to scrape and start at ground zero. 2-days ago (Day 20) I threw down a overseed so none of that will have popped (if it is going to).

Another starter application? Remove the straw? Any suggestions will help.


----------



## Oregonseed (May 22, 2019)

It's coming in fine, be patient and water as much as you can. Looks good


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

That's actually looking great. Soil temps are probably still fairly cool in Maine so it's taking a little longer. Keep calm, it's going to look great.


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

agree with others....chill pill time....


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

I used Black Beauty to overseed and patch bare areas last fall. Like the others have said, it takes time. I too was disappointed at first, but it has filled in beautifully, and I am thrilled with the dark, rich color. I'm very happy with the results and am sold on the JG products.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water as frequently as possible to keep it moist. The soil looks dry I'm those images. Eventually lightly rake the hay off.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Those tree roots where that oak used to be are also drinking up a ton of water still, and they will for a few years. They also zap nitrogen as the natural process of them breaking down.

As others have said, I think your germination looks great. Keep watering watering watering and maybe keep up with Nitrogen for the next few weeks. Back off the N about a month before your extreme heat hits, if you get that at all in your area.


----------



## Jguru23 (May 27, 2019)

Wow. Your comments really made my day and made me feel better. Temps have been low with yesterday being our first over 70-degree day. Like I said I did throw down a overseed 2 or 3 days ago so if that takes its still 2-weeks from popping.

Do you think I should put down more starter? Im on day 21. Even a 1/2 application?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should wait 2 week for more nitrogen(4 weeks post germination). A young grass doesn't need that much at first. The seed has enough nutrients to get it started.


----------



## Jguru23 (May 27, 2019)

Here are some more specifics:
•	Location: Southern Coastal Maine (4-miles inland)
•	Front yard gets a lot of sun.
•	I used Jonathan Green Black Beauty Sun & Shade Turf Pro. Purchased at my local turf farm. I also added some 
traditional Black Beauty as I was told that would hold up to the heat and direct sun. Below is a image of the mix.
•	I watered to keep it damp. 15-min the AM and 15 PM. I have always had good results with this pattern. Once the lawn is 
established (which I would not call this established) more water/less frequently.
•	I place the straw to retain moisture.
•	Soil is dark rich top soil that is a mix of loam and compost. 
•	The lines you see if likely from my starter application. I tried to be precise but obviously it was not exact. Definitely not 
heavy handed as turned the notch down 1 point on the spreader out of fear of burning. I was told Jonathan Green was 
sensitive seed.

Should I do anything else to this now or should I expect continued growth? I figured that by day 21 whatever has popped is all that is going to pop. I plan on doing another portion of my yard. What are your thoughts on this seed? I used Scotts Starter because it has pre-emergent added.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You're doing everything right, and it looks good.

Keep using Tall Fescue seed because it's best in the Summer without irtigation. You can mix in fine fescue if needed due to shade. Maybe a soil test if you haven't in a while.

Each of those little plants is going to have potentially 50 leaves someday. Maybe more, if required. You'll have coverage eventually, but it may take a year or two fully mature before it starts to tiller fully.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Like all the others said, that isn't even its final form.

Each of those singular blades will tiller, and you will have a nice thick lawn soon


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I see there's some KBG listed in there. With temps just now hitting the 70s it may have not even germinated yet. I think you still have a little bit to go, keep watering.

Your starter choice with the pre-emergent was excellent.


----------



## Jguru23 (May 27, 2019)

What are opinions of the Johnny Green Sun n Shad mix I used? Alternative choices? Anyone think I'll have something to mow this season? What has popped has not grown in the last week. Vertically challenged blades 

Is Turf Pro (for use by professionals only) really that much better a seed? Seemed like marketing hype.

Also, considering the look of things who soon should I fertilize again?


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

I'll start with agreeing with everyone else here, I think your germination looks good. If you just got over 70* for the first time, the grass will start taking off over the next 4 weeks or so and yes, you will be mowing!

For the seed, I don't know much about Turf-Pro but I don't like that it has .04% other crop and .02% weed seed. I believe the highest quality seeds would have 0% of those. Go look at a Seed Analysis Label on SeedSuperStore or something from Hogans, and they'll all be 0%.

Example from SeedSuperstore (Traverse 2 TTTF):
https://www.seedsuperstore.com/content/images/seed labels/Traverse2.jpg


----------



## Jguru23 (May 27, 2019)

What are your feelings on Quick Grow seed when putting in a lawn? I am seeding the back today and considering throwing down a percentage just to get some quick ground cover. Kids are out of school in a month so ground cover would help.


----------

